# Access Denied (policy_denied)



## Stoni (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, I hope you are able to help me.

I'm using a Windows 7 pc at home, not connected to any other computers or administrative network. When I attempt to go to certain websites I get this message:

 Access Denied (policy_denied) 

  Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL.  
 
For assistance, contact your network support team. 

I've spent 2 days reading online, following links (dozens!) from others who have had the same issue and I've not been able to find a solution. 

So far I have tried resetting the modem and router, turning off Zone Alarm and the firewall and tried various proxy setting and/or no proxy setting.

I found where the system policies should be located in the registry but there is either nothing there or no values set. 


This is a pc that I purchased about a month ago and it wouldn't boot beyond the Utility Setup screen when I got it so I sent it back and it was just returned to me yesterday. All of my previous bookmarks and quicklinks were still in place but some work and some give me the above message.

One particularly troubling url is that to my online banking, which I consider essential and I would like to discover whatever is blocking my access.

While I'm far from proficient with a pc I have been using one for a long time and this is the first time I've encountered this problem. A search of "Access Denied (policy_denied)" shows many, many others have had this same problem but no answer is to be found.

Some additional info: When I first got the pc back and set it up and attempted to go to my online banking site for the first time (from a bookmark) I got a warning that the certificate had expired. I indicated I would view it anyway and then got the 
|Access Denied (policy_denied)" message. The message appears on the web page as opposed to a popup message from the operating system, though I suspect it's a block somewhere in the system that is preventing me from accessing it - I just don't know where to look to find the "policies" it's referring to.

From searching other similar issues it appears to begin with one or two websites and then ends up being all websites so I would really appreciate some help while I can still access this site.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you please provide the problematic URLs?

Can other systems on your network access these sites?

Have you tried to access them while in Safemode w/Networking?

During boot-up, press the F8 key repeatedly. Select "Safemode with Networking"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Stoni (Oct 14, 2014)

https://www.myaccount.chase.com/chp

I don't have a network, just the one pc.

I just tried it in Safe Mode w/ Networking and got the same result:

 Access Denied (policy_denied) 

  Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL.  
 
For assistance, contact your network support team.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

The PC you purchased a month ago could it have come from a company's domain? In which case was it a legal purchase as domain computers need to be properly removed from the domain before they are sold...


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Click on the







button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following commands 
*gpresult /Scope Computer /v >1&&notepad 1*
Please post the contents of *1* back into this thread.


----------



## Stoni (Oct 14, 2014)

Jenae, no this is a new PC. Or at least I paid for a new one, lol. 

GoThePower, here is the info:

Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Operating System Group Policy Result tool v2.0
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-2001

Created On 10/14/2014 at 4:47:49 AM



RSOP data for RMS-PC\RMS on RMS-PC : Logging Mode
--------------------------------------------------

OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Version: 6.1.7601
Site Name: N/A
Roaming Profile: N/A
Local Profile: C:\Users\RMS
Connected over a slow link?: No


COMPUTER SETTINGS
------------------

Last time Group Policy was applied: 10/14/2014 at 12:44:54 AM
Group Policy was applied from: N/A
Group Policy slow link threshold: 500 kbps
Domain Name: RMS-PC
Domain Type: <Local Computer>

Applied Group Policy Objects
-----------------------------
N/A

The following GPOs were not applied because they were filtered out
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Local Group Policy
Filtering: Not Applied (Empty)

The computer is a part of the following security groups
-------------------------------------------------------
System Mandatory Level
Everyone
BUILTIN\Users
NT AUTHORITY\SERVICE
CONSOLE LOGON
NT AUTHORITY\Authenticated Users
This Organization
BDESVC
BITS
CertPropSvc
EapHost
hkmsvc
IKEEXT
iphlpsvc
LanmanServer
MMCSS
MSiSCSI
RasAuto
RasMan
RemoteAccess
Schedule
SCPolicySvc
SENS
SessionEnv
SharedAccess
ShellHWDetection
wercplsupport
Winmgmt
wuauserv
LOCAL
BUILTIN\Administrators

Resultant Set Of Policies for Computer
---------------------------------------

Software Installations
----------------------
N/A

Startup Scripts
---------------
N/A

Shutdown Scripts
----------------
N/A

Account Policies
----------------
N/A

Audit Policy
------------
N/A

User Rights
-----------
N/A

Security Options
----------------
N/A

N/A

Event Log Settings
------------------
N/A

Restricted Groups
-----------------
N/A

System Services
---------------
N/A

Registry Settings
-----------------
N/A

File System Settings
--------------------
N/A

Public Key Policies
-------------------
N/A

Administrative Templates
------------------------
N/A


----------



## Stoni (Oct 14, 2014)

Someone on another forum said they got this message when their son illegally downloaded a game. As far as I know, there have been no illegal downloads. 

I bought the pc from a company called Ibuypower.com, had it only a few days when it failed to boot beyond utility setup so I paid $75 to ship it back to them. I thought it was outrageous that I had to pay to ship it back after such a short time, but I did it. It was built from new parts and never before used so I don't know what the problem could be.

The few days it worked, originally, I didn't have any problems with it but then it suddenly would not boot up.

I'm old and I like to play games so I bought a gaming computer, allegedly, lol. Now I would just like to check my bank account balance but can't access the site.

In searching for answers I've found this exact same problem as far back as 2006 and I've even found it, unresolved, on this site. 

It's hard to believe no one knows where or how to change the system policy that is preventing me from accessing certain URLs. It's quite frustrating.

Thanks to those who have attempted to help, I do appreciate it. I can't imagine people who work on computers for fun, lol. It drives me crazy.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stoni said:


> https://www.myaccount.chase.com/chp


Interestingly, I get a certificate error when clicking on that link in IE11.

Trying www.myaccount.chase.com redirects me to https://ucard.chase.com/chp

See if you can access your account from --> https://ucard.chase.com/chp

I do understand that this is a possible work-around at best. You should be seeing the certificate error page and not access denied.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Stoni (Oct 14, 2014)

OMG, I love you! Yess! That works. I can now see that I don't have any money! Yeah!

I will replace the inaccessible quicklink with this one. 

Still, I have to wonder why this happened and why no one seems to know where the system policy area is on a pc, how they get changed and how to fix them. Oddness.

Now I will cross my fingers and toes and hope it doesn't spread. I had 2 other links saved that are now working, again, so I'm really confused.

Thanks you so much for taking the time to help me! *hugs*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Glad that worked.

Can you please list the other 2 links that you are having problems with?

Did you try Safemode w/Networking?

There may be a problem with the user account profile. I don't know what setting is causing problems for you or where it is (likely in the registry).

Try a different user account so we can rule in/out user account profile corruption.

If no other user accounts, activate the Hidden Administrator account to test, then re-hide it -

Enable/ Disable the Hidden Administrator User Account (Windows 8.1 / 8 / 7 / Vista) - Sysnative Forums

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

You can access the machine policy on a local machine with gpedit.msc command from the start/search menu option. 

If you want to reset the machine policy back to Microsoft default without messing around, you can run the Fixit tool from Microsoft which does it for you. 
go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9646979


----------

